# Maze Idea



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey just wanted to see what you guys thought of the maze. BTW it is 42' not 36'.


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

Very cool! I like it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What will the walls be made of? The way they are depicted makes them extremely thin.
Will there be actors in the labyrinth? (by the way, this is a labyrinth not a maze)
Will there be scenes or is this just something for the TOTs to wander through?

Your depiction might make more sense to viewers if you had it as all one piece and rotated ninety degrees rather than in two pieces.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you've made the best use of the space you have. While 4ft (less the wall thickness) sounds a lot, it's not much once you get other stuff in there as well. That can work well or not depending on whether your displays are better up close or need a bit of viewing room. I'm guessing it will also slow traffic down a bit if TOTs have to walk by actors.


----------



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

Ty headless. The walls are plastic sheeting displays will be noticable from far, i hope, and yes the actors are inside the labyrinth. There is one scene. Texas chainsaw massacre. The rest will be just to walk through with some decor and actors.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The warnings have been repeated here many times. I'm lucky as my walls are cement up about 18 inches and then wire mesh welded to heavy steel frames. The warnings include being careful about the safety of your walls - when frightened, people could fall against/through your walls so make sure they are sturdy. This stuff is all fun until something goes wrong. Safety first at all times.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your set up looks like good spooky fun


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I had my walls (1x1 frame with 8mil black plastic hold up to a terrified woman backing into it clutching her child. The plastic bowed for about 5 seconds, but held. It was also anchored into the ground with rebar so the bottom didn't slide out.

When placing scares, anticipate which direction the guest will "fall". Not literally fall to the floor, but repel backwards away from the scare. Then reinforce that wall to ensure it will withstand terrified tot's.

The layout is good, you can add additional support by running 2x4's across the top at various points.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that looks great. A maze can make a big difference in a small space. 
When I started using a maze in my 2 car garage it made it seem so much bigger. 
I use gaylord boxes hanging from my open garage door and eyebolts on my ceiling.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

zombastic said:


> I think that looks great. A maze can make a big difference in a small space.
> When I started using a maze in my 2 car garage it made it seem so much bigger.
> I use gaylord boxes hanging from my open garage door and eyebolts on my ceiling.


what are gaylord boxes? thanks. 
dar.
<3


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe that Autocorrect may have gotten him. My wife's Iphone will change "cardboard" into some very interesting words.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, I thought it was actual gaylord boxes. 

http://www.cardboardboxes.ca/gaylord.php


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep Gaylord boxes. They fit on pallets.








They come through the recycling center here all the time.
They're really thick. I cut them open, drill a few holes in them and hang them from the ceiling.
They work really good for walls in my set up.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

oh wow.
still trying to picture this in my head.
never heard of it.
thanks for explaining, i learn something new every day here!
dar.
<3


----------

